# self guided quail preserves



## preston (Sep 26, 2008)

i am looking for suggestions of quail preserves that offer the option to hunt your own dog with no guide.


----------



## doublebarrel (Sep 26, 2008)

The guides mark or know where they put out each bunch of birds. There is probably  some places that will let you hunt on your own. I went to one place that had been hunted earlier that day and had good luck with my dog.


----------



## Eroc33 (Sep 26, 2008)

Z and z farms in Gordon


----------



## Golden BB (Sep 27, 2008)

Millwood Lodge in Dublin.


----------



## emtguy (Sep 27, 2008)

most any plantatio will let you bring youre own dog


----------



## gspbrad (Sep 27, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## knobcreek11 (Sep 27, 2008)

does anyone know of any that are close to savannah...

thx..


----------



## GSP man (Sep 27, 2008)

Etowah Valley Game Preserve in Dawsonville does self guided hunts, call Richard Becker at 678-410-1575


----------



## JBird227 (Sep 27, 2008)

http://www.cherokeehunting.com/

Located in Armuchee, Very nice people, several tracks of land to hunt. Good prices if you hunt your own dog. I would recommend this place to everyone.


----------



## zzweims (Sep 27, 2008)

We do unguided hunts on our farm on both wild and release birds.  $25 a day/ $5 a bird.  No food, no lodge, no frills.  Just excellent habitat and exceptional birds.  We're in Gordon, between Macon and Milledgeville.

http://sitekreator.com/zzfarms


----------



## QuackAddict (Sep 27, 2008)

Preston 

We are Clybel Farms in Covington, Ga. We are just starting commercial hunts this year and we will be trying a few self guided hunts. We do have a few wild coveys and the first few hunts should have a good chance at them. Clybelfarms.com is under construction and should be up in the next few weeks. Give me a call and I can give you more details. 
(770)639-5405 
JR Landress


----------



## uplandhunter (Oct 12, 2008)

Pope Plantation- Washington, Georgia
$7 per bird released and they don't charge if you run into extra birds
http://www.popeplantation.com


----------



## BirdNut (Oct 14, 2008)

Big Red Oak in Meriwhether County is good in my experience


----------



## Al White (Oct 14, 2008)

Whiteway Plantation www.whitewayplantation.com


----------



## Danny Leigh (Oct 14, 2008)

Al White said:


> Whiteway Plantation www.whitewayplantation.com



Al, you threw your website up there, but you didn't say if you offered self-guided hunts or not and I couldn't find anything that said so on your website. If you do offer self guided hunting do you charge by bird and/or by person?


----------



## tinytim (Oct 14, 2008)

Try this site also:

triplesquailfarm.com


----------



## tlsgcs (Oct 14, 2008)

I'll second Pope Plantation.  I went there 3 or 4 times last year and was never disappointed.


----------



## english setter (Oct 14, 2008)

check out ncfga.com i work for these guys , you cant go wrong


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Oct 14, 2008)

Call Me After Deer Season At 4789552369. Henderson Village Gamelands.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 15, 2008)

Danny Leigh said:


> Al, you threw your website up there, but you didn't say if you offered self-guided hunts or not and I couldn't find anything that said so on your website. If you do offer self guided hunting do you charge by bird and/or by person?



http://www.fliesandfletching.com/Outdoorshome.html


WE/I offer them as well


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 15, 2008)

english setter said:


> check out ncfga.com i work for these guys , you cant go wrong




http://www.ncfga.com/


I did too last year(not for the owenby's but the guys that I posted above) and the year before.


----------



## TaxPhd (Nov 16, 2008)

QuackAddict said:


> Preston
> 
> We are Clybel Farms in Covington, Ga. We are just starting commercial hunts this year and we will be trying a few self guided hunts. We do have a few wild coveys and the first few hunts should have a good chance at them. Clybelfarms.com is under construction and should be up in the next few weeks. Give me a call and I can give you more details.
> (770)639-5405
> JR Landress



It doesn't look like your website is up yet.  Could you give me some info., RE: costs, available dates, etc.


----------



## QuackAddict (Nov 20, 2008)

We  in the process of adding 900 more acres and everything is really coming together.  The website is still in the works and I want to make sure everything is in place and finalized before before the site is up.  

Self guided hunt with your own dogs:

Half Day $300/30 birds/1 gun and $100 per additional gun
Full Day $450/50 birds/1 gun and $100 per additional gun, lunch included

We are now booking dates for fully guided quail hunts and self guided hunts until the end of March.   Trophy buck, Quality Buck, and Doe hunts also available until January 1.

PM me, email at jrlandress@mossyoakproperties.com, or call me at 770-639-5405 for more details or pricing.

JR Landress


----------



## QuackAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

Website still not final nor is the final offering and pricing set in stone.  I have had a couple self guided hunts with some of my new guides that were 50 birds and 4 hunters for $475 for the day.  It has worked out good from my standpoint of being able to see the guides and dogs work as well as the best way to run our hunts.  I would like to offer this deal to everyone on here as well.  Bring your own dogs and a couple good friends and enjoy a great day of hunting with us.  We can also do lunch as well as offer lodging. 

I also have 6 more spaces left on a continental pheasant shoot.  There will be 20 guns, 200 pheasants, lunch, and birds cleaned for $200/gun.  We will also offer clean-up hunt after this next shoot that will be a great quail/combo.  Our first group of hunters hunted a half day after our first shoot this year and ended up with 42 quail and 12 pheasants on the day.  

Let me know and we can customize a fully guided as well a a self guided hunt to suit all of your needs and more importantly your budget.


----------



## sage954 (Feb 2, 2009)

Unless you are offering some amenities that I don't know about, you may be pricing yourself out of the market.

The majority of the quail preserves are half what you are asking for a self guided hunt.  I can think  at least half a dozen places off the top of my head where someone can go and pay $150 to $200 for 20 - 30 birds and bring as many friends to be shooters as they want. If you want more birds put out its $6-$7 extra per bird.

 Most of us that have our own dogs just want good fields and a price that allows us to hunt our dogs as much as possible.


----------



## QuackAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

That's less than $7 a bird. I'm not sure of many places that are able to do that but that is a good deal.  I would be willing to try $8 per bird for 30 birds. I would say we have some of the best land in northern Georgia in regards to upland bird hunting and would welcome some of you folks to come check it out.


----------



## sage954 (Feb 2, 2009)

$300 for thirty birds is $10 per bird and then an extra $100 dollars for another gun comes to $400 for a half day hunt where we do all the work except put the birds out. 

Do you know Tom McGarrity's place in Jersey Georgia.  For $150 I can get 20 birds, bring as many friends along to shoot as I want, hunt until the dogs are tired, and if we want more than 20 birds put out, it is $7 per bird. Plus he has some of the best fields around.

So, for as little as $150 myself and three friends can hunt until the dogs get tired. At your place the minimum would be $400 for me and 1 other person to hunt 3 hrs.  See the difference.

Tom McGarrity is just one example of places that have you beat on price, so unless you are offering something else that is worth paying double for, it is going to be hard for people to justify paying it. 

I understand that because of overhead and other costs this may be the best you can do on self guided hunts. All I am offering is friendly advice.


----------



## QuackAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

Sage I was referring to your deal of 30 birds for $200 being a great deal. No need for a math lesson as I did graduate college but thanks for your input. There are many great options out there as you mentioned and we are another of those offering what we feel is great opportunity on extraordinary property just outside of Atlanta.


----------



## sage954 (Feb 2, 2009)

Sorry I did not mean to insult with the Math lesson. One last thing then I will wish you the best of luck and be finished.  

Your comment that you are just outside of Atlanta led me to believe that you think I am talking about places way out in rural areas. I felt it remiss to not let you know that the places I am referring to are in town. Cherokee Plantation, Etowah Valley, Buckeyes Plantation, etc. are all around 20 to 50 miles outside of Atlanta. They are your direct competition for those rich Atlanta dollars.  

I wish you the best of luck. 

Sage


----------



## QuackAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for the input.  These are great places that you mentioned and Ga hunters have a lot of great options and we are hoping to be one of the best. 

Good hunting to you.


----------



## QuackAddict (May 22, 2009)

www.clybelfarms.com is now active.  Still working on some things on the site and getting ready to add pics taken by a professional.  I have recently taken over Starrsville Plantation in Covington and will have a website for it once we get everything up and running.


----------



## 28gage (May 26, 2009)

I'm with Birdnut, Big Red Oak has great looking ground to hunt, good flying birds and a very reasonable price for working your own dog.  If you go down there in Sept or early Oct you can get in on some of the pre-released birds the trainer there uses.   I used to work dogs for a half day for about $150  with birds.............


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 27, 2009)

The dog training club put together by Aline and Eric fits that bill, it is close to 1000 acres and a good chunk of it is a hunting preserve. It has a once a year fee for joining.


----------



## Jetjockey (May 29, 2009)

Red Oak is a great option.  Good ground and decent birds.  Gary Miller is a hoot if you ever get a chance to talk with him.  That guy has had me in tears when he and his "old guy" buddies start feeding eachother crap.  I don't believe he trains much anymore but he knows his stuff.  He helped a buddy of mine with a couple of his dogs and they are very, very good.


----------

